# [SOLVED] SDcard , mounted Read Only



## konefsta

hi , i have an HTC wildfire and i have a microSD card 16 GB

everything was cool i never had any problems with the sd card but 
when i was flying from greece to cyprus i put my phone on airplane mode , then i closed it , opened it , and my card has this problem

it says that SDcard is mounted but READ ONLY .
i cant save anything from the internet on the card , or delete anything on the card .

i have already tried to restart the phone , i removed the card and placed it back . nothing worked .

any suggestions ? ( i havent tried to access the SD card from the pc yet)


----------



## konefsta

*Re: SDcard , mounted Read Only*

sorry for posting twice , there isnt an edit button ... weird , i usually see it . anw , i plugged my phone to the pc but in "my computer" does not recognise the phone as an external disk driver . but in device manager i can see in disk drives saying HTC Android phone USB device .

i cant format the card from the phone , it wont let me . what im i doing know ?

factory reset only affect phones files , not SD cards files .


----------



## pharoah

*Re: SDcard , mounted Read Only*

why not pull the card and format it in a pc.


----------



## konefsta

*Re: SDcard , mounted Read Only*

thats what im trying to do now but im looking for an adapter , i forgot mine back to athens so i have to find another . i wll post the results when i do this !


----------



## pharoah

*Re: SDcard , mounted Read Only*

my bad i didnt realize you didnt have the adapter.i dont know why the phone cant format the card.ive not run into any problems formatting a card on an android device.

edit:unmount,and remove the card.then stick it back in see if that corrects the read only problem.


----------



## digit

*Re: SDcard , mounted Read Only*

I have an HTC Aria and probably out of my league here but..

have you tried Menu, Settings, Applications then select SD Card from top slidebar... maybe menu works there and can be reset. I have no 'apps' there so it shows option to reorder items on my blank screen.

Or at Menu, Settings, Applications there is also Security. Check there to see if Sim Card Lock got set by accident? or on same page option to Install from encrypted certificates from Sim Card. 

I think AT&T blocked this using SD card loaded apps in FroYo so you'd have to sideload apps to the SD... hmmm, that doesn't help PC connection but do you have HTC Sync drivers installed on PC? Ya need em or they won't talk.

Our phones are both HTC but perhaps there is enough similarity and option possibilities to help get it unstuck.
Good Luck,
digit


----------



## konefsta

*Re: SDcard , mounted Read Only*

firstly thanks for the replies . 
digit its not my sim card that says read only but my memory card SD . ive tried the first suggestion in applications already 

pharaoh , i tried that several times . i will try format my sd on the pc at Saturday when i will get the adapter from my brother , and i will post back my results .

i hope this will fix it


----------



## digit

*Re: SDcard , mounted Read Only*

My mistake. Yes it's not Sim Lock you need but check in Security anyway. Scroll down and look for installing the certificates from SD CARD. <- my error... that one does say SD.


----------



## konefsta

*Re: SDcard , mounted Read Only*

hahahahaha 

i just did what you said digit and says " SD is not psesent"

but it is , as i can view all my pictures and videos . i just cant delete or store new ones .

its like my SD became like ROM memory in pc lol


----------



## digit

*Re: SDcard , mounted Read Only*

You never know what may do the trick. Hope you can find an answer before you get all the way to where you're heading. I tried.... and it could be this new info is part of the solution.

Good Luck.
digit


----------



## joeten

*Re: SDcard , mounted Read Only*

Hi in the settings about halfway down is sd & phone storage

click that then you have the option to unmount the sd card also the format option is there as well hope it helps


----------



## konefsta

*Re: SDcard , mounted Read Only*



joeten said:


> Hi in the settings about halfway down is sd & phone storage
> 
> click that then you have the option to unmount the sd card also the format option is there as well hope it helps



yeah i tried that several times .

when i press the unmount button it takes a while , it unmounts the card and immediately mount it back and says read only !!! 

the format button cant be pressed .


----------



## IrelandRenee

*Re: SDcard , mounted Read Only*

im having the same problem with my Mytouch 4g, i have tried everything! 
can someone please help and tell me how to fix this?
I've tried plugging it to my pc and everything.


----------



## konefsta

*Re: SDcard , mounted Read Only*

im really sorry for not replying to the thread earlier . i have forgotten !!

my problem was solved by plugging my SDcard to my laptop with SDcard Reader and i format my card .

hope that solve your problem irelandRenee


----------



## lanky5544

*Re: SDcard , mounted Read Only*

Hi

if you plug in the phone to the PC as disk drive, then go into the phone's setting, then open SD & phone storage, press on unmount SD. On the PC it then ask you to scan disk, click scan this should fix you problem


----------

